# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kerkohet Gjon Mark Jaku,arratisur nga Shqiperia ne vitin 1954.

## Martin Nenshati

Gjon Mark Jaku eshte arratisur nga Shqiperia ne vitin 1954 mbas nje vrasjeje qe i beri Sekretarit te Rinise Komuniste,Ne vitin 1956 Kuvendi Popullor midis 220 personave edhe ketij i ofronte "lehetesira" nese kthehej ne Shqiperi,por qe ai nuk u kthye ma kurre duke lene te shoqen  me nje vajze,Lucen. E shoqja u internu ne Tepelene ,Lushnje etj dhe mbas disa vitesh vdiq...
Familjaret e Gjon Mark Jaku,nga fshati Hajmel ,i komunes Hajmel jane te interesuar per vendndodhjen e tin e mbi te gjitha per fatin e ketij antikomunisti te vendosur....Cdo informacion i sakte do ndihmonte familjaret per gjetjen e tij.

----------


## mitjuk

Po me vjen keq per ket humje te kti burri por po me vjen keq edhe per fatkeqsinat e familjes se ti,por une besoj qe ky njeri ose sjeto ma ka ndrru jet ose ose esht martu e ka kriju familje me diken tjeter dhe ky mas shum e shum vujtjesh ne mergim i vetmum ka ken i detyrum per t kriju nji familje tjeter,dhe mbase kjo familje qe ka kriju ndoshta jan gjys shqiptar e gjys te huj dhe e veshtir me ba hajr me kta te hujt njeriu shpresoj te ken mundesin per ta gjetur nje informacion per ta kuptu situaten e tij tpakten per ta qetdu menjen edhe familjart e tij ne shqiperi

----------


## benseven11

Per ta gjetur duhet te dish emrat e sakte te
femijeve te tij.
Mundet qe gjergj jaku eshte cuni i tij dhe jeton ne Utica,Michigan
dhe gjyle(gjyljana jaku) jeton ne Yonkers Nju Jork mund te jete
vajza ose kusherira e tij.

----------


## BlueBaron

O Beno, dergoi MP ose mail me te dhenat e ketyre personave ketij Martinit. Mbase i ndihmon ...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Per ta gjetur duhet te dish emrat e sakte te
> femijeve te tij.
> Mundet qe gjergj jaku eshte cuni i tij dhe jeton ne Utica,Michigan
> dhe gjyle(gjyljana jaku) jeton ne Yonkers Nju Jork mund te jete
> vajza ose kusherira e tij.


Keta te Malsise se madhe ose Mirdites kane probleme me mbiemrat sepse mbajne te njejtin mbiemer shume fise dhe nuk e kane asgje njeri tjetrin. Per mendimin tim kete fakirin e kan qeruar spijunet e Enver Halese sapo ka kaluar kufirin ne ish Jugosllavi

----------


## Martin Nenshati

Per : ne internet kam vite qe e kerkoj,por kujtova se mos din gje me shume....ndonje bashkekohes i tij qe mundet te jete gjallle ose ndokush qe din per historine e tij le ta tregoje se ndihmon te bijen qe po e kerkon prej kaq vitesh....

----------

